# May 1st



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

Lady is LABOUR DAY. You will find that even many supermarkets are closed as well as shops. You may find Chinese stores open


----------



## JohnBoy (Oct 25, 2009)

What a day! Did anybody get caught up in the chaos at Pingo Doce? Spend over 100 euro and get 50% discount certainly brought folk out in their droves. According to the PT news last night one poor woman started queuing to get into her local store at 9.30 and finally got to the tills at 4! The shelves were left bare which leaves me wondering what they will have to sell today.


----------



## siobhanwf (Mar 20, 2009)

JohnBoy said:


> What a day! Did anybody get caught up in the chaos at Pingo Doce? Spend over 100 euro and get 50% discount certainly brought folk out in their droves. According to the PT news last night one poor woman started queuing to get into her local store at 9.30 and finally got to the tills at 4! The shelves were left bare which leaves me wondering what they will have to sell today.



wondered what all the excitement was about


----------



## Dr Bear (Jun 29, 2011)

Hahaha that would explain why it was nuts in Cascais yesterday. I had no idea. Luckily I could put of what I needed until today when it was normal.


----------

